# Just noticed...



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sometime earlier this morning, I passed 4000 posts!!!!

What did I win??


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Sometime earlier this morning, I passed 4000 posts!!!!
> 
> What did I win??


The oft sought but seldom found _*Flying Fickle Finger of Fate*_!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> The oft sought but seldom found _*Flying Fickle Finger of Fate*_!!!!!!


Speaking of the Flying Fickle Finger of Fate, I just burned a CD with 3 songs on it. Those songs are from the same time period as the FFFF and total 49.6 minutes, you can probably guess what 1 of those songs is, but can you guess the other two?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

How's about....All Along The Watchtower by the Jimi Hendrix Experience; Journey To The Center Of The Mind by Amboy Dukes; and the one and only.....drum roll please..... In-A-Godda-Da-Vida by Iron Butterfly


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> How's about....All Along The Watchtower by the Jimi Hendrix Experience; Journey To The Center Of The Mind by Amboy Dukes; and the one and only.....drum roll please..... In-A-Godda-Da-Vida by Iron Butterfly


In-A-Godda-Da-Vida by Iron Butterfly is CORRECT - that's 17:11 of the 49.6 minutes

Hint - other 2 songs are by the same group.

Downloading Alice's Restaurant right now - may have to burn another CD with that 19+ minutes (if it will fit)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Another hint, the other 2 songs are by the only successful "white" group signed by Motown records. One of these songs was the B Side of the other. 

For you children, songs used to be released on 45s - each had an A side and a B side. The B side usually didn't amount to much, but both sides of this 45 got a lot of "air time" and were both released on the LP in long versions.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Another hint, the other 2 songs are by the only successful "white" group signed by Motown records. One of these songs was the B Side of the other.
> 
> For you children, songs used to be released on 45s - each had an A side and a B side. The B side usually didn't amount to much, but both sides of this 45 got a lot of "air time" and were both released on the LP in long versions.


"(I Know) I'm Losing You"

"Get Ready"

Game Over!!!!:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> "(I Know) I'm Losing You"
> 
> "Get Ready"
> 
> Game Over!!!!:wink:


Cheater - I saw you in the 'Ville, but you're right.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Cheater - I saw you in the 'Ville, but you're right.


I still had to "know" one of them.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I still had to "know" one of them.


Have you ever heard the long version of Get Ready? I promise you, you can't not play the air drums. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Have you ever heard the long version of Get Ready? I promise you, you can't not play the air drums. :shade:


Probably, but I will definitely have to check it out now.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Probably, but I will definitely have to check it out now.


Be sure you somehow find the 20+ minute version with the percussion solo.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Here ya go:

http://www.ephemeron.net/2009/05/04/rare-earth-get-ready-long-version/


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.ephemeron.net/2009/05/04/rare-earth-get-ready-long-version/


That's it - I "grabbed" it from Pandora a couple of weeks ago


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Downloading Alice's Restaurant right now - may have to burn another CD with that 19+ minutes (if it will fit)


Ha! You're my type of man...I've played Alice's Restaurant religiously every Thanksgiving day since it came out. Yeah, I was a little young then, but I knew good musical satire when I heard it.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> Ha! You're my type of man...I've played Alice's Restaurant religiously every Thanksgiving day since it came out. Yeah, I was a little young then, but I knew good musical satire when I heard it.....


That's one of those songs from my "hippie" days that I had completely forgot about. A guy in the office mentioned it yesterday and then I had to have it. Haven't laughed that hard in a while.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

They got a building down New York City, it's called Whitehall Street, where you walk in, you get injected, inspected, detected, infected, neglected and selected.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

:guitarist2:You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
_Excepting Alice_
You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant

Walk right in it's around the back
Just a half a mile from the railroad track

You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant

I simply LOVE that song..... Had to play it on my computer at work....Did I mention that I work for the Army....:chortle::chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

montigre said:


> :guitarist2:You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
> _Excepting Alice_
> You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant
> 
> ...


Do you know who officer Obie really was? 
No Joke!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

OMG....I had no idea he was Rockwell's famous (infamous) model. This is too cool--thanks for sharing this little bit of Eastern history. :smile:


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

I listened to that stuff in hs ( in the 90's) lol great tunes either way


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Sometime earlier this morning, I passed 4000 posts!!!!
> 
> What did I win??


A :hug:???

A :kiss:

A leg humping midget???

A batch of cookies???

:noidea:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

nanayak said:


> A :hug:???
> 
> A :kiss:
> 
> ...


Three out of four ain't bad.

Wasn't that a Meatloaf song??


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Lemme guess... you don't want the cookies..... :lol:


----------

